# bolete&#039;s



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Have not found any hens yet this year,but did stumble upon a large patch of bi-colored boletes and old man of the woods


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea boletes have been good, I found a lot of chicken of the woods in early August, a few more last week only one hen before those two weeks of warm weather....hopefully now that is cold again they'll be out again soon


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

The hen in the pic barely weighed a pound but that chicken weighed 20


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Paste the html code In the comment box


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Had to work Saturday, But plan on hitting the woods Sunday in search of the all might hen. Only found 1 small group of chickens so far this year,not sure whats going on. Rain and cooler weather,hoping for big results


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/morels_com/100/59708/239-1410694490.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

grrr well I tried....my point was boletus have been good for me, chickens nice but scattered, and only one little hen so far, but im hopping the colder weather helps


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

heading back out Tuesday for boletus, hens, and anything else I can find....anybody ever try chicken-fat-sulius (sp?) little yellow bolete like discs that don't stain when crushed? grow around white pines....like chewy chicken fat when cooked, I think they're nasty but chefs like them, they are out now, have been for a while, warning If u pick them they might drip like milkies (even though they are in the bolete family) and stain your hands for a day or two


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Got a bag full of meadow mushrooms today between rains. Then had to work on my truck.never had chicken fats before. Still in search of hens,maybe even a puffball or 2. Even been hard this year finding fall oysters,but time will tell


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

In the last week I've only found two mushrooms...a tiny hen that barely got the size of a football and then stopped growing...and a half pound if chkn of the woods


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Found a nice flush of oysters, last Saturday. Sunday found 1 small hen,and some chickens. With rain Thursday,hoping weekend while be better


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Smokey over here in lake, porter and Laporte county Ive found some nice flushes of Hens in the last 4 days. 141 lbs in 48 hours. found 25 lbs on my property the rest on public land, parks. etc the last couple I saw were still bug free but getting older I'm done for the year now time to process these and focus on deer hunting. good luck


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Found A nice chicken too


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Again, if you're using Photobucket, use the HTML code not the IMG code,


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Delete


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Im working on it Jack, how do I post from my I phone?


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Copy and paste the html code from photobucket to the reply box


----------

